# Employment letter spouse visa.. experts help



## vish1 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi all, I have 1 quick question.

I am getting an employment letter drafted by my manager.

On the letter we have the following points
-contract type permanent, even though my contract says fixed term 1 year, as my manager says I am permanent.
-Date employment started
-Gross annual income
- last 6 months break down of wages confirming that is what I earned. E.g oct 2013 gross xx net pay xx so and so forth for 6 months. 

Is this sufficient?

Thanks all...


----------



## Scoot65 (Jan 5, 2014)

yes, I think that will be OK. I recently hjad my employer write a letter regarding my job. It stated what my post was and that it was permanent, annual salary, length of service.


----------



## vish1 (Oct 22, 2013)

Yeh scoot forgot to add that i also have the position im in.

Thanks pal


----------



## vish1 (Oct 22, 2013)

Scoot when u say length of employment do you mean from when you started .


----------



## boydepaname (Mar 26, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken, you should also have your employer state how long you have been on your current salary level...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

> (b) a letter from the employer(s) who issued the payslips at paragraph 2(a) confirming:
> (i) the person's employment and gross annual salary;
> (ii) the length of their employment;
> (iii) the period over which they have been or were paid the level of salary relied upon in the application; and
> (iv) the type of employment (permanent, fixed-term contract or agency).


fm1.7


----------



## vish1 (Oct 22, 2013)

Joppa said:


> fm1.7


Thanx joppa but quick q please.

Part iii of paragraph 2
How would this be stated in a employment letter as since I started in 2013 i have been earning the required amount and this has been stated in the letter also in the letter we also give a break down of thenlast 6 months pay showing each month is above 1550. 

Is this sufficient.... thank you


----------



## vish1 (Oct 22, 2013)

Joppa said:


> fm1.7


Below is a draft of my letter, if someone could just look at it and tell me if its sufficient.

To Whom It May Concern

This is to confirm as follows:

I would like to confirm as follows:

1.	We are a chain of pharmacies with over 1500 branches in the United Kingdom.

2.	Mr xxx, Date of Birth xxx, is an employee of xxxx pharmacy and currently posted at Branch xxx address as below.

3.	The position is that of trainee pharmacist, job title pre-registration pharmacist.

4.	The nature of his job is of a pre-registration pharmacist, though he is not a fully qualified pharmacist his work will eventually lead him to be a qualified pharmacist. 

5.	His contract of employment is of a full time permanent employee.

6.	He joined us and has been working with us from July 29th 2013.

7.	His annual salary before Tax and National Insurance Contribution is a gross £xxxx.

8.	He’s last 6 months of wages during the employment has been as follows:

Month Gross Salary Net Salary
October 2013 xxxxxxxx xxxxx
November 2013 xxxxxx xxxxxx
December 2013 xxxx xxxx
January 2014 xxxx xxxxx
February 2014 xxxxxx xxxxxxxx
March 2014

9.	He is paid on a monthly basis and is issued with pay slips and payments are made through the Bank.

In case any further information is required I may be contacted at the address and telephone number as below.


----------



## vish1 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hey please guys if some1 could let me know whether the above draft is sufficient…… I'm a bit desperate as you can tell…. sorry for the hassle folks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Fine!


----------



## vish1 (Oct 22, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Fine!


Thanks JOPPPAAAAAA…… you saying its fine has made my day!!!!!!!!…..your knowledge and expertise in the visa department is phenomenal, along with a few others like nylon…...


----------

